# Reo pitches perfect game against Dietmar in Singapore for Gold



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Thought I'd post this again here since Hardly anyone on the General Forum seems to be interested. If Levi had shot a perfect rubber deer round, there'd be dancing in the streets and an invitation to the White House....Either that, or we're so used to them kicking ass we hardly notice......
> 
> Reo won gold in the individual with an in your face 150.
> Willet and Van Natta won Bronze in the Mixed team, tied WR
> ...


good one gus


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

He took Dietmar out to the wood shed and wore him out with a switch. 150-133


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Kade said:


> He took Dietmar out to the wood shed and wore him out with a switch. 150-133
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to see the match on utube I understand Dietmar shot a duster that hit the scoreboard.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i believe this event was in shanghai,china..


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Unclegus said:


> Can't wait to see the match on utube I understand Dietmar shot a duster that hit the scoreboard.


 well then he should have lost 150-143 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Kade said:


> well then he should have lost 150-143
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best you can do when competing against anyone that shoots a perfect score? TIE...then go to the shootoff.

Should have, could have, would have: doesn't matter, it didn't happen.....this time around. Remember, on any given day......

Amazing how WORLD RECORDS are scoffed at in the General section, amazing how PERFECT FIELD SCORES are scoffed at in the General Section....but if anyone of "name and reputation" wins a rubber deer event...they suddenly vault to the "BEST EVER ARCHER"...yep, uh-huh..... Not to say that the rubber deer top guns aren't great shots...because they ARE....but....so are those in the other venues...NFAA, FITA, NAA that compete WORLD-WIDE and not just within the confines of the USA.

field14 (Tom D.)

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

What are you talking about? They don't even talk about ASA and IBO shoots in the General Section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

is this the ' mens compound fita dream team' or what?

Reo, Roger and Braden. they keep winnin and the and the middle east will want some of their gold back.


congrats guys, you're representin' with attitude. :thumbs_up


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

congrats to all the champions, USA all the way.


----------



## stuffeyegot (Aug 29, 2011)

Dietmar hit the scoreboard? The youtube preview shows something is wrong. Cant wait to see the match.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Dietmar had either a technical issue or a timing issue....he just had a shot fly off and he was down 10 points after that....


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Dietmar had either a technical issue or a timing issue....he just had a shot fly off and he was down 10 points after that....


His nock blew up upon release


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Reo and the boys B Rollin!

It appears that Dietmar had some bad luck, It happens.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Great Job everyone!! Some very fine shooting!! Dietmar, Sorry you had the equipment issue, but you held in there nicely!! Oh, how I wish we could get these shoots on the tele..... (HINT, HINT!!)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Lookinforlunker said:


> His nock blew up upon release


was it one of those gold tip nocks that has been recalled?


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it on Youtube yet? Man I wish the networks would show some of these matches. They are great!!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Lookinforlunker said:


> His nock blew up upon release


Probably because his arrow looked like it wasn't on the rest. If you look at the one fan reporter video at 2min his arrow looks like its too low to be on the rest.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Link to the video of this match? I haven't found it yet....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## PTH (Dec 30, 2004)

You can watch it on ESPN3....brought it up on the computer on Sunday and watched all the matches. Reo tells me the Istanbul match will be on ESPN3 as well!


field14 said:


> Link to the video of this match? I haven't found it yet....
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

heres the link to the espn viewer :wink:

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player?id=222705

BAh!! now that im watchin it wrong show


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/player?id=226504

Heres the right link. Starts at 1:50:00 ish... enjoy!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

im watching the women's team gold. the one commentator keeps getting jamie confused with christie.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Dietmar's arrow was definitely off the rest. The video is http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/u/0/Op4bV_ZHxds - start at 2:00 and you can hear the arrow hit something.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

I dunno, I wasn't there but if his arrow is off the rest he must shoot about an inch nock low. That arrow is parallel. Until he comes on and clears it up, it's all speculation.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

He ain't about to come on here anytime soon   .

The arrow should be in line with the rest mounting screw.

Anyways, we shouldn't be wondering why someone missed - we should be discussing that someone shot a perfect score.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

His arrow is most definitely NOT on the rest. Check this pic out. Red line is the arrow, green line is from berger hole to nock point, and yellow is the the cable slide rod (which the arrow should be parallel to or very slightly nock high). Only failure he had was forgetting to put his arrow on the rest.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

And yes, our guys have been turning the world upside down this year. Between Roger, Jesse, and Reo it has been one hell of a year for USA mens compound, and the women have been doing awesome too. At least there are still a few good reasons to be proud to be an American...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

that was crazy. good shooting team usa and usa shooters


----------



## stuffeyegot (Aug 29, 2011)

southgaboy said:


> Is it on Youtube yet? Man I wish the networks would show some of these matches. They are great!!!


They will probably publish the matches next week. I have watched everything archery tv has put out this season. Jamie VanNatta's message at the end of the video was real nice to see.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Watched all of the compound medal matches today on ESPN3. I love having archery on there. Its great for the sport and just great in general. 

I just wish they would hire a real commentator for the shoots that has some idea of what the heck he is talking about. The guy that has been doing the commentary has about as much archery knowledge and experience as my girlfriend who has only ever seen me and three or four other people shoot a bow. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Some of the videos are up on ArcheryTV on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeperforlife (Jun 20, 2007)

Just watched a bunch on youtube last night. Reo is a freakin machine!


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all for putting this on AT. Not being a computer person, this helps me keep up with the only sport I love! Thanks again. r302


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

jeeperforlife said:


> Just watched a bunch on youtube last night. Reo is a freakin machine!


Yes he is, but some would say that Rodger is more of a machine since he WON 4 of the 6 events and he only shot in 5 of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

